
Eve: First ever crowd developed computer – top specs at killer price - migelangelo
http://eve-tech.com/
======
iokevins
Details seem a bit short, currently, but found this:

"What product category it belongs to?

Ultrabooks / Convertibles / Mighty Tablets

    
    
        Like Surface Pro 4, Mac Book Air, Dell XPS 13
    

Purpose:

    
    
        Use it for the whole day on the go
    

What matters?

    
    
        Max battery life, enough processing power
        Good design, screen and speakers
        Weight, thickness, durability
    

What doesn’t matter?

    
    
        Maximum performance
    
        Because it leads to:
        Huge drop of battery life
        Steep price tag
        Performance decrease due to size limitations"
    

[http://eve-tech.com/assets/downloads/product-type.pdf](http://eve-
tech.com/assets/downloads/product-type.pdf)

~~~
emdd
I get what they are saying, but the marketing copy on this is all wrong. The
benedits/costs are written poorly and still make me think that it may not be a
great device.

